# Can I use the USB port to connect a wireless adapter?



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The set up guiide calls for an ethernet adapter but I have noticed a USB port on the back of my HR20. I currently use a wireless N router.

Any help would be appreciated. Also lookiong for recomendations on adapters.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

No, the USB ports are not active on the HR DVRS. You will need a wireless network adapter that connects directly to the ethernet port, like the WGA600N or similar. That is the one that can be conifugred directly via the HR menus. Others would need to be configured with a PC first then connected to the DVR.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Nope. You need a wireless ethernet adapter. The HR2x series is preconfigured to work with the LinkSys WET610N and WGA600N. Others will work, but you need to set them up via your computer first and then attach them to your receiver.

- Merg

Dang nabbit Battle!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Of course, right after I posted this thread I noticed the WET610N thread. Typical of me, ask before looking.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> The set up guiide calls for an ethernet adapter but I have noticed a USB port on the back of my HR20. I currently use a wireless N router.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Also lookiong for recomendations on adapters.


I use the USB port on my HR22 to charge my wife's MP3 player......


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

sdirv said:


> I use the USB port on my HR22 to charge my wife's MP3 player......


Yeah, it'll pass power (I have notebook cooling fans connected to both of my HR20's USB ports to cool the HR20's), but won't pass and information/data.


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, it'll pass power (I have notebook cooling fans connected to both of my HR20's USB ports to cool the HR20's), but won't pass and information/data.


They run that hot?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

vbedford said:


> They run that hot?


In a completely enclosed cabinet, it's not a bad idea to have some sort of ventilation. If they get too hot, they tend to act up... or it could lead to damage.

On a side note, I've used the USB port on the front of my HR21 to charge PS3 remotes overnight, so I don't have to leave the PS3 running.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a -700 that had a fan die a while back.. I plugged in a usb fan so it stayed cool.. didn't want to loose my recordings for a new machine.. some day maybe ill actually swap it....


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Yeah, it'll pass power (I have notebook cooling fans connected to both of my HR20's USB ports to cool the HR20's), but won't pass and information/data.


I actually installed a couple of fans on my cabinet and use the HR20's USB ports to power them.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the ports are active and will pass data. AM21 surely pass a lot of data through the USB ports on HR DVR's


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

We know that the USB ports are active, but the AM21 is the only device (we know of) that the receiver will actually communicate with.

Other than that, it's only good for charging USB devices. (I've charged my Zune on it in the past).


----------

